# Just installed...



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Some Pioneer 4-way 6 1/2" 220W speakers and DinOmite tweeters in my '00 Frontier to replace the stock speakers tonight. Already had a ~200W Sony HU in it. The new speakers don't produce as much bass (reason to get a sub), but are much cleaner at higher volumes. I've found so far they sound better with the EQ3 turned off.

I'm thinking about a ~400W amp and a single 10". I'm just wanting the system for my listening enjoyment, not everybodies in a 10 block area


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

You can get a 10"JL W3 and a 100 watt JL Amp and that will be perfect for your inside listening pleasure. And about your speakers, usually speakers smaller than 6x9 wont put out the kind of bass that someone would like.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, bought a Pioneer 10" sub, 500W RMS. I thinking about a Kicker 300W amp for it? Not wanting to spend a whole lot of money, plus I'm having a local shop build a box and install/wire it all, which is going to add to the cost.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you could double your bass without a sub by adding a component amp for your speakers (see kicker 150.2--their 100 bucks online-you really only need to amplify front speakers with an amp and let head unit push rear) head units only make about 15 real watts rms. a component amp would deliver cleaner power with less distortion while putting less stress on your hu. as for kicker sub amps, i have a 1200.1 which is a 1400 watt amp pumping a 12 inch solobaric L7 with ease. kicker makes amps which are incredibly reliable, cost effective, cosmetically attractive and very clean. but if you want a little cleaner power, a smaller size amp and legendary reliability...JL is the industry standard.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

So your saying get a good AMP for my front speakers (I currently have them running off my 200W Sony HU), and push my sub in back with the HU???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

He's saying you need to amp the front speakers, leave the rear speakers running off the headunit, and decide then if you need a sub. My guess is you will, I've never heard a car setup that sounded complete without a sub. Definately amp your front speakers though, and add a sub later.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> He's saying you need to amp the front speakers, leave the rear speakers running off the headunit, and decide then if you need a sub. My guess is you will, I've never heard a car setup that sounded complete without a sub. Definately amp your front speakers though, and add a sub later.


Ahhh, ok. Don't have to worry about rear speakers, as these trucks don't have 'em. I'll look into it and let ya'll know what I do.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> He's saying you need to amp the front speakers, leave the rear speakers running off the headunit, and decide then if you need a sub. My guess is you will, I've never heard a car setup that sounded complete without a sub. Definately amp your front speakers though, and add a sub later.


we'll they say someone won a sq comp with some adire audio koda 6.1 comp set with no sub but then again this comp set has more excursion than many subs and most pure sq setups don't have that much balls anyway


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

superfro86 said:


> we'll they say someone won a sq comp with some adire audio koda 6.1 comp set with no sub but then again this comp set has more excursion than many subs and most pure sq setups don't have that much balls anyway



Really?
Wow, that's pretty surprising

I hope the kodas really are that good, I'm looking to get a set this summer and run them off a LP T03 *drool*

That is if RE doesn't release their new comp set by then, might have to check those out too


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, ended up buying an X-File 400W amp for it, and built me a custom box with a 4" port. Thing sounds real good inside, but you can barely notice it outside, just as I wanting it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

X-File?

WTF is that?


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

You can find 'em at Music-Mart. Not sure if you'd have one, but there's a few of those stores around here. Anyways, it was an Amp a friend of mine (who knows how to hook a car up with the sound) said would be good. 2CH (bridgable), 400W, fully adjustable, and only $100 with a 1-year warrenty.

Oh, and about the amp for the front speakers, thinking about going with a Jenson 700W.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Noahm3 said:


> You can find 'em at Music-Mart. Not sure if you'd have one, but there's a few of those stores around here. Anyways, it was an Amp a friend of mine (who knows how to hook a car up with the sound) said would be good. 2CH (bridgable), 400W, fully adjustable, and only $100 with a 1-year warrenty.
> 
> Oh, and about the amp for the front speakers, thinking about going with a Jenson 700W.



Please stop, and never listen to your friend again. We are your new friends, listen to us

BTW - is this your beauty?
http://www.x-fileaudio.com/product_detail.php?pId=46

Hm, a "400 watt" amp that does 50x2 @ 4ohm or 130x1 @ 4ohm bridged, and that's at 14.4V, which means in a car it will be closer to 40x2 and 100x1. That's not worth $100, not even close


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Please stop, and never listen to your friend again. We are your new friends, listen to us
> 
> BTW - is this your beauty?
> http://www.x-fileaudio.com/product_detail.php?pId=46
> ...


Its not worth putting in your car at all. Your voltage will probably be around 12-13.5. That company is probably generous on their ratings. Im saying less than 40x2 and 100x1.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Alright, what kind of Amp would be good, to push two Kicker 10" Subs?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I thought you had a Pioneer sub?

Anyway, what is the impedence of each of the subs


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm sorry, but whoever is telling you what to buy has absolutely no clue about audio. This is no friend. First off, not counting this off brand, basement-company, mis-labeled X-files amp. I don't expect much out of your system to begin with. It's not only power you need, it's good components. I'm not saying you need a $1000 HU and $500 speakers, but at least something that's functional.

Your Sony HU. EQ3, I don't really have any Idea what this really does. Prolly "enhances" the treble to make it sound louder or something, this is a Sony HU, it's got NO functionality, NO real EQ settings, no tuning, it's jus flashy. A color display that plays short graphics, and big cool looking buttons doesn't mean it's going to sound good. Sony is the Civic of performance when it comes to car audio.

Now, as for the pioneer and DynOmite speakers, what made you choose them? 4-way? That's interesting. Sounds like your speakers completely lack in bass b/c all the power is focused on the trebble. You don't need 4-ways PLUS tweeters, hell, you don't need 4 ways, I've never even heard of 4 ways on a car audio speaker. I guess more is better? What you need is a component setup with seperate woofer and tweeter, plus external crossover. Many manufacturers make a setup like this. You have a pickup and only a front stage, make that front stage count.

so anyway, now that I broke everything down, you prolly think I'm an ass, but it all had to be said. You're trying to get high performance, quality sound out of low quality, bargain parts that some high school kid prolly told you to buy.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Nope, don't think you're an ass at all, just that my friend may be a dumd-ass perhaps?

Ok, say I've got $450 to spend on a new HU, two new 6 1/2" speakers, and the tweeters, what would you suggest? Leaving woofers out of this completely for now. And specific brands, cost, etc.

And yes, I do have a Pioneet IMPP 10" sub right now, but I've heard it's easy to blow, and basically a POS. Sounds ok for now, but I may change my mind soon.

And, back to subs, this is the Kicker subs I was talking about.

http://www.sounddomain.com/sku/KIC03C104

Or this if I have the money.

http://www.sounddomain.com/sku/KIC03CVR104


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Or, been looking around, and came up with all of this, tell me what you think.

Head Unit: Kenwood KDC-322 CD-Receiver - $139
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13103

Front Amp: Rockford Fosgate 351S 2-Channel (2x90 @4 ohm) - $179
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13435

Front Component Speakers: Kenwood KFC-P603 - $109
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=12031

Total = $427 for all Front mid/high equipment.

Now
Rockford Fosgate 401S 2-Channel Amp (400x1 @4ohms) - $189
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13425

Rockford Fosgate RFD2212 12" Sub - $145
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=11315

Total for subs: $334

Total for all: $761

Remember, I'm on a budget here, like to keep it below $450 for all front, and $350 for rear (subs). So if you can get me the same quality for better price, or better quality for a bit more price, OR better quality for a better price, tell me.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Noahm3 said:


> Or, been looking around, and came up with all of this, tell me what you think.


Honestly I think you should keep looking

RF was good in the late 90's, now they pretty much blow hardcore. Kenwood, well Kenwood is decent I guess, but I'll never trust a company that advertises everything in peak power. You grossly overpay by going with either company as well.

Look for a low level Alpine or Pioneer for the head, something around $150. For front speakers look into the Focal Polyglass, Infinity Reference, or CDT Classics (all around $150). For an amp, try to find something that puts out ~80-90x2 @ 4ohm, check out Profile's California line for some solid inexpensive amps (www.millionbuy.com, should be less than $100).

As for a sub/amp, you could go with some very nice stuff depending on how much room you're willing to give up. If you can give up a good bit of room (2cf or a little larger) you could go with an Adire Koda 12 (as soon as they come out, should be in a month or so). These are some brand new subs by Adire, just unveiled about a week ago. It has XBL^2 (E*X*treme *BL* *L*inearity, basically means it has far less distortion that just about any other sub in existance, except for the Brahma or XXX which also have XBL^2 ), it reaches max output on VERY little power (2-300 watts to reach 18mm one way excursion, personally I don't know ANY other woofer as efficient as this), and it has the ability to get pretty damn loud. Only downside is they use larger boxes, but if you're willing to give up the space this would be my #1 choice. Power it with a 300x1 Profile CA and you would be set. Woofer would be around $250, amp would be less than $100.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

have u tried talkin to sentrastylemw ? he has the great hookup on speakers and audio stuff.. he hooked me up really good and so did he hook up 99 se-l


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, for parts, I'm somewhat bias to my Alpine HU and Boston speakers. Apline makes one of the best head units. Other than that, prolly premier, kenwood, eclipse or clarion (no particular order).

for speakers, get a component system with seperate 6.5" woofer and 1" tweeter. Here are a few:

Boston Rally RC620:









Infinity REF605cs or KAPPA60.5cs or KAPPA PERFECT 6.1 (REF605cs < KAPPA60.5cs < KAPPA PERFECT 6.1):









JL XR650-CSi:









anyway, you can see where I'm going. Good speaker brands are Boston, Infinity, JL, Alpine, MB Quart (bling bling). You're lucky to have a pickup, the money that would be invested into 4 speakers can go to jus 2 speakers. Get some good sound on that front stage.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Alright, I'll look around. In my old truck, it had four speakers, but I didn't ever bother replacing them, it didn't ever need a good stereo b/c it had a kick-ass motor to please all my ear's acoustic needs


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Haha, should have asked you guys before I bought the Poineer. It was on it's death-bed tonight, so I took it out and for now have 2x6.5" woofers and 2xtweeters hooked up to my amp. Highs in there are awesome, but no lows. Going to buy a JL Audio 10" next week to put back in there.


----------

